# Help!!! need a 3D aquascan quick or I might not start treatment next Wednesday!!



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi can anyone help me - where can I go for a 3D aquascan to check for any uterine fibroids and intrauterine endometrial pathology!!! I thought I had an hysteroscopy today but it was just a consulation now I'm running out of time!!! And might delay starting treatment so where could I go I will pay! Any help please!!!

Thanks
Chris


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Chris

The Bridge Centre in London do 3D aquascans for £250 - just not sure if they can do them at very short notice, but may be worth a phone call. If you Google them their website and contact stuff comes up straight away.

Karenanna xxx

/links


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you I will ring them tomorrow they are who I'm having treatment with so hopefully they will fit me in but if not I'l be soooo upset! but london so far away was hoping there was somewhere in manchester or liverpool or even birmingham?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks the bridge have sorted me out going for one on wednesday the day I start d /r not ideal but hey im still going ahead this cycle yipee!!!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Great news Chris -      for your cycle

Karenanna xxx


----------

